# Werde ich ausspioniert? PING ... und mehr...



## LunaS (19. August 2003)

1. Habe gerade Zone Alarm installiert und siehe da, alle Minuten lang bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ich angePINGt werde.

Was bedeutet das? Sorry, kenn mich leider mit Sicherheitsfragen nicht gut aus, reicht Zone Alarm als Firewall aus?


2. Bin ich  für andere aus Glas? Welche Informationen gebe ich durch mein Surfen trotzdem preis und gibt es wirklich eine Möglichkeit "anonym" zu surfen?


3. Bin ich mit AntiVir und Norton Antivirus hinreichend vor Viren, Würmern und Troianern geschützt, ich hab auch schon diverse Sicherheitseinstellungen von Programmen automatisch vornehmen lassen (Und werde in Zukunft Porno-Seiten meiden!) ? Einige Troianer hab ich ja schon gefunden!



Hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Fragen trotz meiner tapsigen Ausdrucksweise beantworten.... Vielen Dank an alle die das versuchen


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. August 2003)

Hallo!

Mit dem Norton Antivir. bist du eigentlich ganz gut geschützt. Voraussetzung dafür sind natürlich die regelmäßigen Updates. Um herauszufinden welche Infos dein Rechner preisgibt, solltest du einmal einen Portscann bei dir durchführen. So kannst du feststellen welche Ports (Türen zu einem Rechner) geöffnet sind. Dies kannst du mit jedem besseren IP-Scanner (AngryIpScanner) machen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir soweit helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## hulmel (19. August 2003)

Lies mal
http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html


----------



## Daxi (20. August 2003)

Hier ein Test:
http://www.no-scene.de/index/home/sicherheitstest


----------



## Standbye (21. August 2003)

ich empfehl dir erstmal die links zu lesen und nicht bei jedem aufblinken der Firewall in Panik zu verfallen.

Pings sind völlig normal das ist ein "ist da jemand?"
Selbst wenn es andere anfragen bringt die kannst du generell alle gleich mal ignorieren. Alles wo dir deine FW meldet hat sie geblockt . Wenn wirklich ein Angriff kommt der durchgeht wird dir deine FW nix sagen.

@Portscan wenn er Zonealarm oder andere Desktopfirewalls laufen hat ird ein Portscannict viel bringen da der warsch garnix anzeigen wird.

als Antiviren Programm ist Norton nicht schleht aber immer schön aktuell halte.
Der einsatz von 2 Antivirenprogrammen ist nicht zu empfehle da die sich gegenseitig behindern


----------



## lohokla (22. August 2003)

Bin auch noch nicht so der Experte, aber folgender Link dürfte für einen kurzen  Überblick recht aufschlussreich sein http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=338202 ( Die links in den Beitrag sind auch sehr gut).

Und um deine Fragen kurz zu beantworten:
1.
- Die meisten Meldungen die du von deiner PFW bekommst sind ungefährlich. Warum dich allerdings irgendwelche Leute anpingen, weiß ich nicht.
- Ping ist ein Programm mit dem man überprüfen kann, ob eine IP im Netzwerk (hier: Internet) erreichbar ist
- Im Link der oben, wird zwar gesagt, dass allgemein jede PFW vollkommen überflüssig ist, aber ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass man damit zumindestens viele Scriptkiddie-Angriffe abwehren kann und man gut auf Trojaner aufmerksam wird
- Von Zonealarm hab ich persönlich den Eindruck häufig was negatives zu hören. Hingegen lese ich oft genug, dass KerioFW empfohlen wird

2.
- Ja du bist äußerst durchsichtig im Internet. Du nutzt wahrscheinlich auch Dienste wie email, instant messanger oder hast gar einen eigenen Server - dadurch ist deine IP meist leicht rausfinbar. Letztlich kann jeder Script-Kiddie mit deiner IP deinen Pc zum absturz bringen oder gar die Kontrolle über dein System übernehmen (wenn du natürlich Dateien mit deinen Namen auf der Platte hast ist damit auch deine Identität bekannt)
- Totale Sicherheit/Anonymität kann es nicht geben, aber wenn du soviel Panik hast erkannt zu werden, kannst du deine Spuren ein wenig verwischen, wenn du über einen anonymen Proxy surfst und am besten noch zusätzliche Tools benutzen wie z.B. den anonymizer von (http://anonymizer.com/)
(Dadurch wird deine Übertragung natürlich erheblich langsammer!)

3.
- Benutzte auch AntiVir und bin damit zufrieden. Hab halt ausserdem noch KerioFW und Trojancheck (Das Programm überprüft sämtliche Autostart-Einträge- denn ein Trojaner kann nur funktionieren, wenn ein Server gestartet wird und der wird meist von den Angreifern in den Autostart getan) drauf.

Ansonnsten:
- Immer schön die Sicherheitsupdats von Microsoft installieren. 
- Am besten immer aktuell bleiben, was Sicherheitslücken angeht. Das geht ganz gut mit  oder besser mit http://www.scip.ch/cgi-bin/smss/showadvf.pl


----------



## LunaS (23. August 2003)

*VIELEN DANK EUCH ALLEN o.t.*

ot


----------

